# Solved: Excel - Inverting the X-axis on a chart



## Aussiemosis (Apr 17, 2008)

Let's see how you go with this problem that I have.

Column A is a list of dates, most recent being at the top. Column B is a list of values. When I make a chart, the X-axis shows the most recent date on the left, which ends up creating a chart that is sort of 'backwards'.

What is the no doubt obvious option that I haven't found yet, to invert the X-axis?

Thank you in advance.
Aussiemosis.


----------



## Aussiemosis (Apr 17, 2008)

I managed to find it myself in the end. For anyone else wondering, the answer was...

Select X-Axis then Format Axis > Scale > Categories in reverse order.

Aussiemosis.


----------

